# Annual Leave in Alberta Canada



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, I am sure this question has been asked many a time, but haven't actually been able to find a thread.

We are still researching the feasibility of possibly moving to Calgary Alberta to live.

Have been doing my own research but have come up against conflicting information in regard to annual holiday leave entitlement in Canada.

Currently I am working as a Sales Administration Manager for a computer company in Australia. We are entitled to 4 weeks paid annual leave.

If we were to make the move to Canada, as we able to negotiate that sort of leave or is 4 weeks frowned upon?

My ex MIL lives in Washington State and they only get 2 weeks annual leave...is this the same with Canada?

Anyone with any knowledge on this area, would very much appreciate your responses.

Thanks

Mortish


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Mortish said:


> Hi, I am sure this question has been asked many a time, but haven't actually been able to find a thread.
> 
> We are still researching the feasibility of possibly moving to Calgary *Alberta* to live.
> 
> ...


This is the law: Vacations and Vacation Pay It indicates the basic annual leave entitlement an employee has.

My employer offered me 3 weeks of paid leave (AKA: vacations), 12 paid general holidays and 10 paid personal days.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey there...thanks for that information....

Just to clarlify, does that 12 paid general holidays mean public holidays....ie random days off during the year for the likes of Christmas, Boxing Day etc....and then on top of that the 10 paid personal days is actually your annual vacation leave in total?

Also, I understand that the law in Alberta is stated in that document to ensure all employees are provided with this as a minimum, however, are employers open to negotiation say 20 days paid annual vacation leave (this excludes any public holidays etc like Christmas etc...)....Is that something that you can negotiate say in the final stages of employment....or is that a big NO NO

Thanks

Mortish


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Mortish said:


> Hey there...thanks for that information....
> 
> Just to clarlify, does that 12 paid general holidays mean public holidays....ie random days off during the year for the likes of Christmas, Boxing Day etc....and then on top of that the 10 paid personal days is actually your annual vacation leave in total?
> *
> ...


 
Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for that...appreciate your help on this


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Typically, the larger the company, the more options there are unless they're too big. 2 weeks is standard new hire holidays but I would absolutely negotiate for more. "Personal days" are in most cases for things like attending to your children's school meetings, sick days and so forth. We have no limit to personal days however I suspect if you abused them you'd quickly discover the limit.

Negotiating salary, and holidays is the norm here. Smaller companies may not offer as many stat (federal) holidays as larger ones or may have a policy of working the holiday but tacking it in to the Christmas break.


----------



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

Otra, thanks very much for you response. Much appreciated


----------



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

Otra, thanks very much for your response. Much appreciated


----------

